# 2009



## Sparrow (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Just a short note to wish everyone on the forum a safe and healthy New Year that's ahead of us. 
Thank you all for your support in the last one.
I wish that your hopes, dreams, and aspirations are realized and fulfilled in the journey of the coming year.

:budgie:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to you too Sparrow.  May all of your dreams be realized in 2009


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 31, 2008)

happy new year to you sparrow and everyone,, we got 7 more hours till ours here


----------



## Mari (Dec 31, 2008)

:happynewyear:


----------



## white page (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you Sparrow , wishing you a great new years eve ( ps it is considered unlucky in my country to say happy new year before midnight )  which means anxiety for 24 hrs in case I fluff the time zones


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 31, 2008)

WP:





> ( ps it is considered unlucky in my country to say happy new year before midnight )


Before or after midnight, it is very much a healthy New Year I wish to everyone and  :support: to all.

:budgie:


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

And wishing everyone a *very* happy New Year from Australia!
It's now  6.19am on New Year's Day.  I meant to come online at midnight but was so busy that it didn't happen, but it was good to be busy.  Hopefully it augers well for a year of achieving   My mother used to say that the way you start out the year will show how it will go, so she never did housework on New Year's Day.

You will find me in bed when  you are all celebrating.  Have a great one today!

And thank you to *everyone* for all the wonderful support and closeness over the three months I've been here 

:jiggy:    :dance:
:cheerleader:   :flowers:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to you Amastie - and a year of good health for 2009!
:wow::thewave:

:hug:


----------



## amastie (Dec 31, 2008)

:hug:   :hug:  :hug: .... to all!


----------



## Retired (Dec 31, 2008)

Lots of good physical and mental health along with happiness and hopes to a return to prosperity in 2009.  

If the past year might not have been good to _you_, may you have better times ahead.

:happynewyear:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year for whenever it comes to your time zone.


----------



## white page (Dec 31, 2008)

Wishing everyone times of delight, beauty and serenity for this new year .  :flowers::grouphug::flowers:


----------



## Lana (Jan 1, 2009)

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year!
:grouphug:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

:happynewyear::grouphug4:


----------



## ladylore (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great New Year's.
I fell asleep at 10:00pm.


----------



## Halo (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I hope that everyone had a great New Years.

Don't worry Robyn I was right behind you in bed at 10:30 p.m.  :lol:

I hope that 2009 is a good one and everyone is happy and healthy (I am going more for the healthy part  )


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

*Halo*:


> I hope that 2009 is a good one and everyone is happy and healthy (I am going more for the healthy part  )



I'm wishing that for you as well Halo.  And at some point, I hope you'll give me your *secrets* on how you quit smoking   I think that is a wonderful accomplishment to be proud of for 2008.
:thewave:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> at some point, I hope you'll give me your *secrets* on how you quit smoking   I think that is a wonderful accomplishment to be proud of for 2008.



I think her secret was about 3 months in hospital.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

> I think her secret was about 3 months in hospital



I'm sorry to hear that Halo.  While I knew you'd been hospitalized, I hadn't made the connection - my apologies Halo.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 2, 2009)

May god hold you in the palm of his hand


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

That's lovely Kimmy and welcome to Psychlinks


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 2, 2009)

happy new year everyone


----------



## Halo (Jan 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I think her secret was about 3 months in hospital.



That was definitely my secret however I don't recommend it to anyone....being hospitalized that is 



Jazzey said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Halo.  While I knew you'd been hospitalized, I hadn't made the connection - my apologies Halo.



No apologies necessary Jazzey   Most people didn't realize how long I was actually in hospital.  I actually went through most of the withdrawal and bitchiness while on some heavy narcotics so it wasn't that bad for me or others.  Not saying its always easy but I take it one day at a time.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Halo   I'm sorry you went through that and even happier to think you're on the way to recovery and full health.

Thanks again Halo.


----------



## amastie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jazzey, I have a reply re smoking but it should be on a different thread so will go elsewhere.
Speak soon,
amastie 

*amastie added 46 Minutes and 44 Seconds later...*

Hi Kimmy

:hello:

we haven't met before.
Welcome to PsychLinks 
amastie


----------



## kimmy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------

